# CZ pictures in case you missed



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are my CZ pictures..in case you missed locating them on other threads..I love these guns..

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=416&limit=recent


----------



## wbw (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice guns and nice job with the pics.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks..photography is my SECOND hobby..I gues by now you know what's my first one.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

It would look better if that Michigan stuff was gone. lol


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Tiny Mac..I needed to put some humor in my MUG SHOT..And the nearest thing to me was the MICHIGAN DAD MUG, so I used it..Also I wanted to tease Forum members from OHIO who are Buckeyes fans...just for the laughs.:anim_lol:


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice CZ's, and I have and love CZ's as well. I know exactly why you love them. :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks akr...CZ's are very forgiving and easy to shoot..


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is my 85c. Nothing special to look at. The magwell and the thin grips I put on are powder coated a dark purple now. Most of the goodies are inside the gun.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice acquisitions! I've been thinking about trading for a CZ as well. Does the SP01 have a metal or poly frame?


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Nice acquisitions! I've been thinking about trading for a CZ as well. Does the SP01 have a metal or poly frame?


Both. The SPO1 comes in two models. The standard one come in a steel frame and then there is the SPO1 Phantom that is poly.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Tiny MAc..you got a nice looking CZ..We need more CZ enthusiasts..WHERE ARE GUYS..???


----------



## Indy Turtle (Feb 24, 2009)

My 1st post here. Here to spead some CZ love. Here is my polished stainless CZ-75B with Coco Bolo wood grips.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Are these Coco Bolo grips from the CZ-cutom shop..They look really cool..I am thinking of getting one of them for my SP01..it gives the pistol a nice contrast and a whole new dimension.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Tiny Mack said:


> Both. The SPO1 comes in two models. The standard one come in a steel frame and then there is the SPO1 Phantom that is poly.


Thanks. That's perfect. I've been wanting a steel framed 9mm because I'm finding I like the feel of a pistol that has a little more weight to it compared to my M&P9.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got mine back from Matt Mink. All I can say is his trigger job is the sickest I have ever felt. On the scale the DAs is just a little bit over 6(6.2#S) and the SA is at a hard to pull 1.8#s.:smt068


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

That's cool Tiny Mac..I noticed from the picture that your C 85 has a safety and doesn't have a decocker..A trigger job on a CZ with a decocker would reduce the trigger pull in SA to around 3.5-4.5 lb because they keep the firing pin blocks..That's what I heard.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt said he can get them almost the same.Send him a email.


----------



## oddball (Sep 13, 2008)

Jimmy. Another CZ fan right here in Maryland. SP01 Tactical with decocker. 
Indy, that 75 is one SLICK lookin' piece. 

K.C.


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

Jimmy I shot the gun in a match and going from DA to SA is going to take some getting use to. Man that trigger is sick.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey oddball..Welcome to the CZ club..

Tiny Mack, I am a little bit confused when you describe the trigger as "sick"...is this bad or good, and what do you mean by sick..

The other day I shot a friend's Kimber 1911 that had a trigger job..That thing was so sensitive, if I barely touch the trigger with my finger, the gun shoots..I kind of hated that feeling..I am having second thoughts on doing a trigger job on my SP01..I kind of like it the way it is..it is getting much better now that I have shot around 5oo rounds in it..Please explain your experience with the modified trigger in plain specific terms..Thanks in advance for sharing


----------



## Tiny Mack (Feb 19, 2009)

By sick I mean bad ass. That is the way mine is. Just touch it and it goes bang. My shot splits yesterday were .12-.18


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

"Sick" is biker-lingo for "sweeeeet". hehehehehe Just from hearing the guys at OCC while stairing at the nice custom exhaust work on a new chopper project. Or Jesse James describing a hand-milled billet head for a 124" custom engine. :smt033 Oh how I miss my scoot!

I'd love to see some side-by-side shots for size comparisons with the CZ compacts and Sigs.. maybe 229 or 239. I'm a big boy though.. I can look up specs.


----------

